# Forum Issue Announcements



## Rob Fisher (27/8/14)

If anyone was experiencing difficulty uploading pictures this morning you will be happy to know that the technical team have fixed the issue! Everything is A-OK again!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (27/8/14)

Happy Cat is Happy

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## capetocuba (27/8/14)

Thanks just when I thought I was doing something doff!


----------



## Mike (27/8/14)

I see.


----------

